# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Καινούργια Παραλαβή Κεραιών PACIFIG WIRELESS & MAXRAD

## Lamos LTD.

Κύριοι,

προς ενημέρωση σας, σας επισυνάπτουμε 2 καταλόγους με την τελευταία παραλαβή κεραιών.

Πληροφορίες στα τηλ.: 210 8256216 / 7 / 8 

Φιλικά 

ΛΑΜΟΣ ΕΠΕ

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν "ανέβηκαν" οι κατάλογοι.

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν "ανέβηκαν" οι κατάλογοι.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Τους έχεις ανεβάσει 2 φορές τον καθένα...  ::

----------


## racer

@Lamos Ltd: οι κατάλογοι ανεβαίνουνε, εγώ τους βλέπω. Μήπως δεν έχεις κάνει σωστό login?

----------

